# New to Board;New Betta not Eating



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello everyone! I'm a new "mom" to a male betta. I purchased him 3 days ago and since he's been in his new home, he hasn't eaten. I have a 5 gallon kit tank with filter. I washed the gravel thoroughly, filled the tank and put in the required water conditioner, waited 24 hours, then brought him home. He swims very slowly with his top fin kinda drooped over. Like to hang out at the top of the water or behind the filter. I've tried Betta pellets and dried bloodworms with no success. The water has a slight film on it, it appears to be residue from the gravel. The woman at the pet store told me I didn't need a water heater, especially since the tank is plastic. But the water feels cool. Could this be the problem? Should I purchase a water testing kit and if so what kind? Is he just out of sorts? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

